
Gone in 70 seconds: Linux can be owned by holding Enter key - Cozumel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/16/want_to_pop_linux_shell_hole_enter_for_a_minute/
======
woliveirajr
> The attack also works on virtual Linux boxen in clouds.

By holding the enter key in your local keyboard while accessing a remote linux
session using... ssh? telnet? remote X display?

------
adrianN
The encryption is unbroken. You can't do anything that an evil maid couldn't
do before. Installing a keylogger is just a little more convenient.

